# My new Label



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

So my little home Vineyard is called "Oak Circle". It's actually the name of the street that I grew up on where I used to make wine with my dad. He still makes his own wine there but since I'm in Arizona now it's time for me to experiment with my own batches.

So here is the Label I came up with. I wanted to keep it simple. What do you think?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice clean label! I like the OC touch.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice +1 clean


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice clean label! I like the OC touch.



Thanks!

Yeah I'm thinking about using that kind of like a logo. Might even put it on the cork or foil.


----------



## Flem (Sep 10, 2011)

I really like it. Looks great.


----------



## LabelValue (Sep 20, 2011)

Really nice -- I like the simplicity of the label and the colors you selected.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2011)

Very Classy!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Sep 20, 2011)

That looks great. Looks like it would scale down nicely for small bottles too.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice, simple but elegant.


----------



## Mike89T (Jan 30, 2012)

OK I've tinkered around some more and came up with the following:


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Mike that is a beautiful label. Very professional looking.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 30, 2012)

Both labels look great. That second one is downright lovely.


----------



## Flem (Jan 30, 2012)

Another great label!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome label! Your last namne is alo the same as the guy that owns the bait and tackle shop I do most of my shopping at!


----------



## Mike89T (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is the final version of my new label. I cleaned up the fonts to make the label more readable:


----------



## Flem (Apr 3, 2012)

I still like it! One of my all-time favorites.


----------

